# Filler time!



## Jtpaintalot

Hey guys and gals I know that fillers have been debated but I need a remedy here! Here's my deal I live in bc Canada and spray high end new construction . In these house I prime walls then trim carp does his thing trimming out. I come back fill and caulk and pull doors. Now I have found all the common spackle such as surpatch, Polly filla, dap pink mud are all too soft when they cure. I've tried dynapatch and didn't like the way it sanded. The only thing that I like is a glazing compound much like bondo cause it drys rock hard! The kicker is it's a son of a bitch to sand and it's toxic! Says it can cause cancer. Plus it takes forever to sand out! Does anybody know of a filler that drys hard and is easy to sand besides the one I have tried? Help?! Oh and remember this is a spray in place procedure! By hand spackle does the job but a different story when sprayed in place


----------



## Rcon

You talking about filling nail holes in casings? I've always just used either drydex or plain ol drywall mud and overfilled holes. Easy to sand and fills holes just fine. Never cared for spackle because it flashes. 

Just overfill the holes with your fingers instead of a putty knife.


----------



## Conley

Basic wood fillers if it's painted SW,Minwax,elmers..etc... there is also a product by durhams call Rock Hard, but it's a little hard to sand for me. I use crawfords vinyl spackle and oil putty most of the time. If their is major damage i use elmers wood filler, it's easy to work with.
If im staining I make my own with sanding dust from the wood I'm finishing.


----------



## daArch

I've been totally satisfied with this:










I've even used it on my own office window stool that had a lot of chipped paint, it's held up for three years so far.

The other day, I dropped something and put a nice hole in a painted stair tread. I bought the "Professional" Elmer's wood filler - it's a darker brown and appeared to dry a bit harder. Sanded real nice and actually covered with one coat of white paint (the HO had used BM waterborne SG - the can was TOTALLY covered with paint, but it looked like Regal SG)

There is minimal shrinkage but still best to fill a little "proud" and feather sand.


----------



## daArch

Conley said:


> Basic wood fillers if it's painted SW,Minwax,elmers..etc... there is also a product by durhams call Rock Hard, but it's a little hard to sand for me. I use crawfords vinyl spackle and oil putty most of the time. If their is major damage i use elmers wood filler, it's easy to work with.
> If im staining I make my own with sanding dust from the wood I'm finishing.


Rock Hard is VERY difficult to sand, and I was never impressed with it's longevity.


----------



## kdpaint

I like ZAR wood filler. Similar to Elmer's, no shrink, hard but not too hard, dries quickly.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Elmer's is great stuff. Although it's a bit dense and harder to sand when cured. A lot of guys around here mix Elmer's and light weight together.

I personally love to use Synko 940-4 Latex Wood Filler. It looks and feels a lot like an Elmer's, light weight mix. However, no shrinkage, and extremely easy to sand without dimpling.


----------



## RH

I use the Elmer's Wood Filler for all my trim nail holes. I also use it to rebuild damaged trim profiles (have done a bunch of that lately - lots of dog damaged trim :huh. I think it sands pretty easily myself, sets up in a timely manner, and takes primer and paint well. They also make tinted versions although I've never used them.


----------



## capepainter

I,ve had good luck with the sw light weight spackle and the dap spackle


----------



## NEPS.US

Spackle flashes. 


Dap Crackshot with a little Easysand 20.


----------



## mudbone

Rcon said:


> You talking about filling nail holes in casings? I've always just used either drydex or plain ol drywall mud and overfilled holes. Easy to sand and fills holes just fine. Never cared for spackle because it flashes.
> 
> Just overfill the holes with your fingers instead of a putty knife.


 Crackshot spackle won't flash for cash!


----------



## Rcon

NEPS.US said:


> Spackle flashes.
> 
> 
> Dap Crackshot with a little Easysand 20.


I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Yes I'm talkin about nail holes in casings. And yes I have tried over filling and I find clean filling x2 works best. If the product isn't hard enough my spray gun will open up holes. I will however try the elmers out. We have that here. I have tried wood fillers and found they don't spread or sand well


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Ps I use to use a oil base putty which was sweet! No shrink and hard. But after years on market. It is no longer with us


----------



## lmvp17

This past year I started using Shur-Stik lightweight spackling for all nail holes and small wall imperfections. Found it at my local Dulux paint store. This stuff's amazing. Very easy to use, doesn't shrink, and easy to sand. Prime it to guarantee no flashing but I've never had a problem with it. And it's made in Canada. :thumbup:


----------



## tanman

Crackshot or vinyl spackling works for me. What would all of you think about a self-concealing finish nail?
Check out Khameleonnails.com


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Rock Hard is VERY difficult to sand, and I was never impressed with it's longevity.


 
thats because it does not( last) the stuff sucks:yes:


----------



## Brian C

Jtpaintalot said:


> Ps I use to use a oil base putty which was sweet! No shrink and hard. But after years on market. It is no longer with us


Why is that ? Its still available down under. I'm surprised if they pull it from the shelves in the paint store as I cannot see how its ingredients of linseed oil and English whiting could be toxic.


----------



## chrisn

Brian C said:


> Why is that ? Its still available down under. I'm surprised if they pull it from the shelves in the paint store as I cannot see how its ingredients of linseed oil and English whiting could be toxic.


 
Have you eaten a whole can?


----------



## ROOMINADAY

My employee ate a big Ball of Dap 33 by accident.


----------



## ProBrush

I find that a little water mixed with the Elmers takes care of any issues when smoothing it out.


----------



## Brian C

chrisn said:


> Have you eaten a whole can?


Sorry, I don't get it. Perhaps its a American joke.


----------



## kdpaint

I still want to know the story of Scotia's employee eating a ball of glazing "by accident." I watched a seagull I tried to nail with a chunk of glazing eat it, but seagulls eat anything....


----------



## ROOMINADAY

kdpaint said:


> I still want to know the story of Scotia's employee eating a ball of glazing "by accident." I watched a seagull I tried to nail with a chunk of glazing eat it, but seagulls eat anything....


He was eating whoppers that were in his pocket as well as a ball of glazing..... He complained for several days that it felt like it was still stuck to a filling and he couldn't brush it all away!


----------



## jimmyoverspray

Timbermate for nail holes works like a champ:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone

ROOMINADAY said:


> He was eating whoppers that were in his pocket as well as a ball of glazing..... He complained for several days that it felt like it was still stuck to a filling and he couldn't brush it all away!


Great cavity filler indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## painterman

Timbermate is great if you can stand the smell. Painters Puddy is available in Canada globalindustries.ca


----------



## Finn

Went to bid on a house exterior in downtown Denver , high end quarter , it was a 1942 red brick 3 story, single pane putty glass, typical putty cracks, all has to come off and windows reglazed, 

Back home in Gods Country, we used a putty for the windows and I can't find it here , I am also wondering Is there other considerations with choice of putty due to the weather here and extreme dryness ?


----------



## straight_lines

Finn its been a while since I have glazed, but Dap 33 is what I would always use. 

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=66


----------



## TJ Paint

Finn said:


> Went to bid on a house exterior in downtown Denver , high end quarter , it was a 1942 red brick 3 story, single pane putty glass, typical putty cracks, all has to come off and windows reglazed,
> 
> Back home in Gods Country, we used a putty for the windows and I can't find it here , I am also wondering Is there other considerations with choice of putty due to the weather here and extreme dryness ?


Man that whole window looks wrecked.


----------



## ImagelinePainting

Jtpaintalot said:


> Ps I use to use a oil base putty which was sweet! No shrink and hard. But after years on market. It is no longer with us


If you like that stuff and you are in Canada try Cloverdale they still bring it in from time to time. We use the elmer wood filler but you still have to use that red glazzing potty on top of it...


----------



## scottjr

I always use Dap "33" for glazing.


----------



## kdpaint

I prefer Crawford's glazing compound to DAP.


----------



## Finn

Aye, but is dap 33 a putty ? Are you able to roll it in your hand etc?


----------



## scottjr

Or sherwin williams "66" glazing compound. Roll it up.:yes:


----------



## scottjr

Finn said:


> Aye, but is dap 33 a putty ? Are you able to roll it in your hand etc?


Forms airtight seal. Resists cracking and sagging. Allows for expansion and contraction and it can be rolled.


----------



## Jtpaintalot

So I tried the elmers and yes it works quite well. Sands ok. I fill sand and fill again on most areas especially window headers. But so far it's one of the best fillers I've used when spraying trim. Thanks guys


----------



## TJ Paint

This isnt filler for holes but i tried this stuff for spackling and didnt really like it. Was real gritty like it had sand grains. It did dry pretty quick and hard but didnt like how gritty it was.


----------



## Finn

kdpaint said:


> I prefer Crawford's glazing compound to DAP.


I'm using crawfords spackling tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## icecold

I don't want to go against anyone here, but after using Elmer's for 5 years, and having to go back to jobs a year later to fix it, I have giving up on using it. I lost a lot money sending employees back to the job, because after a year the Elmer's expanded under the paint and bubbled up. Now I only use Ready Patch and the only down side is the drying time, but after 3 years using it inside and out, I haven't had a single problem.


----------



## jimmyoverspray

painterman said:


> Timbermate is great if you can stand the smell. Painters Puddy is available in Canada globalindustries.ca


Timber mate smells like band aids.


----------



## cdaniels

I've always used Dap 33 or Crawford's for glazing windows.....sort of a dying art around here. Elmer's is great for damaged casings and other damaged wood.Dries fast and sands great.I fixed a chipped gun stock with it once.


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Has anyone else had this problem with elemers wood filler on painted moldings?! I worried now . I thought I found a great filler that doesn't shrink. But if it bubbles under paint that could be a disaster. I really like it and have been using it for a year and a half with no problems but I'm curious if anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Damon T

Jtpaintalot said:


> Has anyone else had this problem with elemers wood filler on painted moldings?! I worried now . I thought I found a great filler that doesn't shrink. But if it bubbles under paint that could be a disaster. I really like it and have been using it for a year and a half with no problems but I'm curious if anyone else has this problem?


A lot of guys I know, and us too, have been mixing the Elmer's wood filled 50/50 with the lightweight "one time" type spackle for filling nail holes etc in trim. For years. And years. Never seen or heard of any problems. 

I do like ready patch too. Different beast, nice stuff. Great adhesion


----------



## jbelder

Jtpaintalot said:


> Ps I use to use a oil base putty which was sweet! No shrink and hard. But after years on market. It is no longer with us


That's what I've been using for 35 years! It's still on the market in Colorado.


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Mmm Colorado eh.... I'm going to see if I can order some! It's all gone in bc! Disappeared !


----------



## Repaintpro

I love http://nordsjo.com.au/ for woodwork etc. IMHO it is one of the best in Aus.


----------

